# Non-knitter comment



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I was at the doctor the other day and I was knitting up the bear baby blankie, and the nurse said how babies just love them, and they're "expensive" -- so I asked how much she paid for one (and it was a dinky one) and she said, "$20."

This is why I don't give knitted gifts...so many times KPers have posted how it wasn't appreciated.

This baby bear blankie probably was made in a sweatshop for that price...I think people don't realize the time and the cost of the yarn that goes into making something.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I have always said if you don't do that kind of work you don't appreciate the time and material that is involved. Too bad because we all do it out of love most of the time. I want to sell some of the things I have made but do not know what kind of prices to put on them. So I just give them away. Hope sometimes they are appreciated.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't either, unless the person has requested it and I really want to make the item. I knit for my own enjoyment, mostly, as I really enjoy using the stuff I make. Sad thata lot of hand work, not just knitting, is not valued, isn't it?


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Which is why I always say "no" when asked if I'll make something. Unless it's a friend, then I don't charge for my work.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

My husband calls the socks I make his "$1000 socks," because if you take my hourly wage at work times the hours it takes to make a pair of socks = $1000.

He was also quite impressed when my brother told him there are as many stitches in a pair of socks as in a man's sweater.

I'm very fortunate in that my main recipient is a great fan.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Bebekka said:


> I was at the doctor the other day and I was knitting up the bear baby blankie, and the nurse said how babies just love them, and they're "expensive" -- so I asked how much she paid for one (and it was a dinky one) and she said, "$20."
> 
> This is why I don't give knitted gifts...so many times KPers have posted how it wasn't appreciated.
> 
> This baby bear blankie probably was made in a sweatshop for that price...I think people don't realize the time and the cost of the yarn that goes into making something.


They have never or ever will be compensated for their time. Do not include that on your business plan when going for financial backing. The manufacturer has a friend of a third cousin that can get the skein for 10 cents so how to you expect to get away with charging retail yarn cost for an item?

All design houses are restricted to their designs by cost over run of the house. If not they go under quickly.

Do you think the steak you bought while dining out the other night cost that much from the meat warehouse the chef got it from? Let alone all the overhead costs to get it to you. Everyone survives on volume and for the rare generous person that might value it.

It is exactly why I never ventured into hand made laces that take much more than anything knit. Knitting is cheap compared to the other thread/yarn arts since it can be done on a machine that gets no hourly wage, sick time, vacation pay, breaks etc. With Walmart dominating every where its a wonder the sweet bear blankie isn't selling for 25 cents!!! Of course no one shops there so why worry.

Continuez de tricoter!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I would also like to sell the items I make but the cost of the yarn and time no one would buy. I found that out when I did quilts. What I do I tell them to get the yarn and pay me for my time at what the starting pay is nationally and I'll do it. Or I will teach.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

That is so true. I do make and give blankets for babies. I love to make them. I hope they are appreciated and used. Many times they are but I have seen many lovely hand made blankets in the thrift shops some in unused state. Sad.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I had been knitting baby cardigans in anticipation of a grandchild coming  So I had quite a few 'on hand', so when a friend had a baby girl, I gave her one of them. She loved it and after a few months, she stopped by to say "Ava has out grown the sweater, maybe I should ask if you could make another", no mention of that she would pay or provide the yarn. 

I told her that I didnt have time as I work 2 jobs and really only knit off and on (which is true, and why I was knitting ahead of my own grandchildren coming), and by the time I got one done Ava would have grown again. She understood but I could tell she was disappointed.

I did finally have a grandson, and my daughter does not put him in the hand knit items, so now I knit for charity.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Just curious ... what is the distinction between knitting for pleasure and giving to charity vs. knitting for pleasure and giving to a friend?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

I knit for charity along with approx.20 other ladies,when our items are distributed we quite often receive a very warm thank you note from the recpients as to how they so appreciate the item and how great it makes them feel that someone cares enough to take the time to make these items for them. When you give something to a friend or relative(not all of them of course) very often you never ever see them using it even though they have asked you to make the item for them which they have seen in your pile of work for charity. Sooo it makes one feel as though the item is really not appreciated and you have the feeling that you will not go down that road again.I was taught that when someone gave me something I should make it a point to wear it in the donors company so they would know that I did appreciate their gift.

BTW this was in answer to romagica.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

For a time I wanted to knit and crochet for sell but like all the reasons that were stated above it would be ridiculous for me to.

I get much more pleasure in doing it for charities and ALWAYS get a thank you in return which warms my heart.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

Stephanie Pearl McPhee has the perfect answer in her book "Free Range Knitting" in the chapter entitled "A list of people who are not getting a knitted gift from me and the reason why."

1. a relative who said the scarf she knitted looked almost as good as the one her cousin got her from Walmart.

4. The lady on the bus who said knitting is very simple and fast and took hardly a minute.

8. Anyone ever, who, when I asked them if they would like a hand knit said "Ummm"

Every knitter should read her books. She is also known as the yarn harlot


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Patricia368 said:


> I have always said if you don't do that kind of work you don't appreciate the time and material that is involved. Too bad because we all do it out of love most of the time. I want to sell some of the things I have made but do not know what kind of prices to put on them. So I just give them away. Hope sometimes they are appreciated.


I sometimes sell what I make, but I know I don't charge as much as I should. However, knitting and crocheting is a craft that I enjoy so I get some payment in the hours of enjoyment I get from making an item. The money I get from selling something that I enjoyed doing is an added bonus.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

jersgran said:


> Stephanie Pearl McPhee has the perfect answer in her book "Free Range Knitting" in the chapter entitled "A list of people who are not getting a knitted gift from me and the reason why."
> 
> 1. a relative who said the scarf she knitted looked almost as good as the one her cousin got her from Walmart.
> 
> ...


I had a woman on the bus who wanted me to hand her the baby blanket I was working on so she could show me how fast she knits. LOL


----------



## loveinyarn (May 2, 2015)

Bebekka said:


> This is why I don't give knitted gifts...so many times KPers have posted how it wasn't appreciated.


 Maybe I should consider this! A friend saw my knitted hat and said she wanted one. She's done me great favors, so I was happy to knit her one. However, she never mentioned she is a bit allergic to wool so her forehead would itch! So I offered to fix the part on her forehead, which would have fixed the problem.

Then she gave it to her daughter instead. Oh, well. I don't really mind though -- I'm very fond of her daughter, too, and that I would do that for my friend really touched her.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I knit, hubby gives them away. Works for us!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

jersgran said:


> Stephanie Pearl McPhee has the perfect answer in her book "Free Range Knitting" in the chapter entitled "A list of people who are not getting a knitted gift from me and the reason why."
> 
> 1. a relative who said the scarf she knitted looked almost as good as the one her cousin got her from Walmart.
> 
> ...


Let's add another one to the list: all my nieces, who all specified the only hand-knitted item they'd want for Christmas was black. Somehow I just "didn't have time" to knit for Christmas after all!

However, I do knit baby blankets for my SIL, who gives them to various pregnant friends of one of my nieces. She used to pay me $50 to do one, and that included the cost of the yarn, which was usually about half. For the one I'm working on now, I asked if we could go up to $75, because I knit more complicated stitch patterns now, plus the fact that they are time-consuming. Bless her heart, she said, "Anything you want to charge is fair." She has been so good to me over the years, I'd do it for free; but the extra money is nice, and makes me feel appreciated. I think it's really her attitude, though, that makes me feel so appreciated.

But guess what: said niece is now pregnant with her own baby, so I get to knit for a baby of our own family! Of course all those items will be free, and done joyfully. I'm very happy for my SIL, who will soon be a Granny! :wink:


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I posted the graduation bear I made on FB, in a longer post about DD's graduation.. and of course, there was a comment made about making and selling. I just thanked my dear friend for her kind comments, because really, who wants to hear me explain that I am NOT a fast knitter, and one arm took me 3 hours to knit? By the way, that's the only piece I timed. 
My youngest sister's children are the recipients of most of my knitted items, as she appreciates them. Just this evening, I completed a shrug for the princess that was requested while I was rushing to get the bear done.


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

how right you are Bebekka!!!!


----------



## jacquigram (May 7, 2011)

I made a prayer shawl for a lovely friend for her birthday at a time when she was going thru several losses. Another friend saw it and told me she wanted me to make her one too. I agreed to make her one due to the fact I had already started one for her. Like others, I too am slow and my only regret is that I didn't get it done before share died. I had no idea that she was I'll...it was as heart attack. Her sister who was so mean to her said at her memorial service that the shawl was hers. I gave it to my friend's son who is autistic (high functioning) who really needed it. His Mother was his only real friend. I wanted to slap the sister. What a witch. I see her Son occasionally and he always hugs me.


----------



## MostlySocks (Jul 31, 2014)

Here is something that I have done with special gifts on which I do not put a price. I do a write-up about the item giving a description of details that a non-crafting person would not realize. For example, on a wedding gift rug, I gave the amount of warp used, how long it took to warp the loom, how long it took to cut the fabric, and the yardage. For knitted items I include the number of skeins and any special details about the yarn (especially if homespun). If the item needs special care, I include the labels from the yarns. And then, there's a final tally of my hours. I sew a label onto the item using my embroidery machine and put the occasion for which it was made, date, and a made by name. The recipient better understands that it was made with lots of time and care and they have always sent a very special thank-you (not just a quick email). I wove the aisle runner for my daughter's wedding (took me a year) which I later cut into a table runner, curtain, placemats and hot pads. All are still in use 25 years later on special occasions. My daughter was so touched with the effort that the wedding program had a message included that the aisle runner was woven by the mother of the bride. She even displayed it across the front of the hall at the reception so people could see it up close and personal. It meant the World to me and the curtain remains in my bedroom where it greets me every morning. Another message to follow.


----------



## MostlySocks (Jul 31, 2014)

I do sell socks knitted with special yarns on my sock knitting machine. I block them all neatly and label with size, yarn content, price, care instructions and tuck the skein label inside the sock. (They sell for $25 a pair.) If I am not sure someone would appreciate what goes into it, the price of the yarn is often right on the skein, so some are offered for more as possum yarn is $28 prior to knitting. I work for FAR less than minimum wage so I add $7 to $10 for the knitting. When I want to give someone a special gift which I had not planned for or didn't know their size, I offer to let them go through my items and choose the color and size they want. And, of course, they know the value of their gift because all have been labeled ahead of time. There are times when that would definitely not be appropriate, but I truly want to know that someone values their gifts. One more reply that some of you might enjoy.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

That's why we enjoy KP--to have others who value and appreciate knitting. Over the years I've learned who really appreciates and wears out my hand knitted socks. I take great pleasure in knitting them, but it's always nice to know they're appreciated too!


----------



## MostlySocks (Jul 31, 2014)

As a handspinner, I have made some special items from my own dog's hair and did a full sweater about which several people raved and asked a million questions. Knowing I do commission work, someone asked how much it would cost and how long it would take to make her one. I told her a year or two for her to collect the hair, a year for me to spin it and another 6 months for me to knit it. The cost would be about $400. I added that I also do them for free. She smiled broadly and asked the plan. I told her it wouldn't take me nearly so long that way. All she had to do was show up at my house and I would clean the fiber, spin, knit and block the final item all the time that she was cleaning my house, weeding the garden, canning tomatoes, pruning fruit trees, running errands and mucking out the barn. Funny, she never contacted me.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

I knit and crochet because I love it and some people have asked if I sold my items I said no but if you would like one buy the yarn and I'll make it for you not to many takers when they see the price of yarn and the amount needed I give my items to family


----------



## MostlySocks (Jul 31, 2014)

One interesting thing I have found is that when I give a pair of special socks that are truly appreciated and have let folks know their value (and a story about the fibers since I raised the llamas, goats and sheep that made my special yarn), they have come to me to purchase socks for themselves and for others when they need a special gift. It is great advertising. Some folks find it difficult to buy something generic that isn't too personal for men like a boss or coworker and socks always are a good choice.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

disgo said:


> They have never or ever will be compensated for their time. Do not include that on your business plan when going for financial backing. The manufacturer has a friend of a third cousin that can get the skein for 10 cents so how to you expect to get away with charging retail yarn cost for an item?
> 
> All design houses are restricted to their designs by cost over run of the house. If not they go under quickly.
> 
> ...


Our crowded Walmart makes me think lots of people shop there. As for selling or giving away, it is according the what the individual prefers.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Isn't is funny how differently people respond to hand made gifts?
My nephew stated that a scarf was a little too personal...
While my Son-in-law can't wait for his socks I made him to dry, so he can wear them.
My daughter wore a vest I machine knit with hand spun (by me) yarn, and a co-worker asked if I could knit one for her. I quoted $300.00. She never mentioned it again. ROFL


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

My mother and my grandmother always cautioned against giving handiwork to those who have no appreciation for it.


----------



## MOPREZ (May 12, 2015)

The only way to make money in handknitting is to have one or two unique items and custom make them so you don't fork out the $$ before knowing what someone wants. I have a kimono sweater pattern which I've made and sold through a snall boutique. I'm getting bored with doing the same thing over and over so am looking for a new product. Unusual baby items might work but they can be very time-sonsuming. I tend to do simple patterns in unusual yarns.


----------



## Ruth297 (May 11, 2013)

My Women's Club has two auctions per year and I give all my knitted articles in at that time,pre priced at what I feel is a fair price. The bidder can up this so I usually bring in over $200.00 at each event. At the end of the year thie money is divided between two Local Charites. With all the different crafters we were able to give each charity $ 2500.00 this year.


----------



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

All my knitting is charity knitting for the reasons mentioned here. I live in North FLorida and have limited wearing time for my personal knits. I love to knit so I found some groups on Ravelry to contribute my knits.


----------



## Starrmark (Mar 30, 2013)

Years ago I was knitting at a pool party, when a young man came up and asked about it. His daughter had been a preemie and they had received a Project Linus blanket when she was born. He went on to tell me how much that blanket meant to them.
Several times I have been at a baby shower and given the only handmade gift, and it was passed around and oohed and aahed over as very special.
And I know that my grands love anything that Nana and Aunt Dawn make for them.
Don't let the ungratefuls and the uninformed wear you down.


----------



## Julijo (Apr 8, 2015)

I think that people who don't knit or crochet have no idea how much time, effort and money it takes to make something. That's why when I make something, it is a way of letting someone in my family know that they are loved. I have actually had coworkers demand knitted items. No way!


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I knit for family, friends and charities. At least that way, I know it is appreciated. My colleague at work has a teenage daughter, and she just loves the couple of scarfs I made for her.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Patriciabowen said:


> All my knitting is charity knitting for the reasons mentioned here. I live in North FLorida and have limited wearing time for my personal knits. I love to knit so I found some groups on Ravelry to contribute my knits.


Same here...I have only two shrugs for me and have hardly worn them.
I would never think of selling things that were my pleasure to make. My favorite place is the Neonatal ward. So appreciated. Blankie, hat, tiny mitts and a colorful tiny first
toy. Such joy for me! We are blessed with our talents and 
we must share them "freely".
Oh! forgot to say...all the gals, young and old in family do needlework, so no "need" there...charity, it is.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I once mailed a sweater to my DIL and for some reason she opened it at the post office. She called to tell me that the post office workers had oohed and awed, and both wanted one. Since it was an easy pattern I offered to knit them for free and told her to have them buy the right amount of yarn and send it to me. 
Never heard another word! LOL


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sure I mentioned this before, but... We have a Tradition in our family, homemade.
It started while stationed in England, My girls, DH and myself was to make 1 gift for everyone in the household. That is what we opened on Christmas Eve. It was such a big hit. Now we are a little different. DH & I do not really need anything, if we want it we buy it. So we told the kids to make something for us. It could even be as simple as taking pictures and making a collage. Here again it is a huge success. DD #1 dried herbs, and made cute drawings on the lids of the plastic containers, DD#2 made hand creams and lip balms this last Christmas. I usually knit something, or Embroider something (I have a commercial embroidery machine). For the girls this last year I took some cloth napkins, digitized up a coffee logo for one that had Susan's Place. For the other I digitized up their ranch brand on the head of a bovine skull. Along with some knitted items.


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

I knit items and give them to my church to pass out to the homeless. I could never get the amount needed to cover the price of the yarn. I figure that making them and letting people who really need the items have them is payment enough.


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

I knit a bunting for a friend's baby shower. When it was opened they said they liked it, no more... A couple of months later the husband came up to DH and I and told us how sorry they were, they hadn't realized that it was hand knit just for their daughter. Sometimes I wonder if this isn't the case. People just don't realize.


----------



## pb9759 (Oct 6, 2012)

romagica said:


> Just curious ... what is the distinction between knitting for pleasure and giving to charity vs. knitting for pleasure and giving to a friend?


I've often wondered this too :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## godsbellybutton (Jan 13, 2015)

Ladies, please remember that the reason you knit is the pleasure the craft brings you, the joy of creation. The reason to give a gift is that you want another person to have that item. If the warm satisfaction of sharing is predicated upon the appreciation of the recipient, you are setting yourself up for disappointment. Like most good things you do, the reward is within you; cherish that.


----------



## MOPREZ (May 12, 2015)

I make handprinted tags (Hobby Lobby) that I attach to gifts or put in accompanying card. I think people should know it's handknit. I also knit for charity. I mostly knit cuz I love it and have fidgety hands (can't not do something while watching tv, riding in the car or flying; the fact that I can make a few $$ is just a bonus.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

theresagsolet said:


> I knit and crochet because I love it and some people have asked if I sold my items I said no but if you would like one buy the yarn and I'll make it for you not to many takers when they see the price of yarn and the amount needed I give my items to family


Same here. When I was working there was this one gal that wanted me to make hats for her and her crew of 6. I told her to buy the yarn and I'll do it. Never got the yarn and she never asked again. They expect it all for FREE.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

I knot only for charity and for family and friends. Like others in the south, my use of most knitted items is quite limited. Have been doing more with bamboo, cotton & silk blends. Last winter I made wool/acrylic blend slippers for the kids who live in the North and they loved them. I am halfway through a wool sweater for my DIL but have not touched it since January - must get that WIP finished before the next cold season! I think I must get some sort of label for the gift items so that people do know that they are hand knitted.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I knit and crochet because I love it and it is my hobby. I don't take orders to sell and I give what I make to whom I like!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

It's like any other talent. I used to have a music store. People would ask all the time if I knew any musicians who would want to play their party (for free) to get experience. I had one person who asked if I knew any band who would come play for their party and that they would feed them! I told her my band was $250 for the first hour and $150 for each additional hour. People look at the arts as a "hobby" and therefore it is not worth anything. Nevermind the $1,000 spend on learning, buying supplies and equipment, etc. I don't think it will ever change!


----------



## MargaretEllen (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry iff this seems ignorant but what is an aisle runner. Is it walked on by the bride? It must be heavy if you can make mats etc. I have never heard of this before. Thank you for your time.


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

Very true!

To be fair, I agree with the Mason-Dixon ladies that some people suffer from "precious knits syndrome." They are so gobsmacked by the beauty of the handknit item they can't bear to use it, esp. dishcloths and baby blankets. I have seen several blankets I have made for friends just draped over the end of the crib as a display piece. That's OK.

As for people asking if you will make them something, I feel that is very rude. I have never been asked this so I guess I don't have rude friends. The one relative who asked me wanted a small, cheap, easy scarf and lives where it is cold. And is, now that I think of it, the rude member of the family! 


godsbellybutton said:


> Ladies, please remember that the reason you knit is the pleasure the craft brings you, the joy of creation. The reason to give a gift is that you want another person to have that item. If the warm satisfaction of sharing is predicated upon the appreciation of the recipient, you are setting yourself up for disappointment. Like most good things you do, the reward is within you; cherish that.


----------



## MostlySocks (Jul 31, 2014)

The aisle runner is the white fabric that the bride walks down to the alter on and on which they return down the aisle as a married couple. In my daughter's case, it was 60' of weaving, all in white yarns and threads.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

MostlySocks said:


> As a handspinner, I have made some special items from my own dog's hair and did a full sweater about which several people raved and asked a million questions. Knowing I do commission work, someone asked how much it would cost and how long it would take to make her one. I told her a year or two for her to collect the hair, a year for me to spin it and another 6 months for me to knit it. The cost would be about $400. I added that I also do them for free. She smiled broadly and asked the plan. I told her it wouldn't take me nearly so long that way. All she had to do was show up at my house and I would clean the fiber, spin, knit and block the final item all the time that she was cleaning my house, weeding the garden, canning tomatoes, pruning fruit trees, running errands and mucking out the barn. Funny, she never contacted me.


Oh man! I would happily knit whatever anyone wanted if they were to sign up for this deal!! I don't even need them to work in the yard ... just clean my darn house!!


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

anteateralice said:


> Very true!
> 
> As for people asking if you will make them something, I feel that is very rude. I have never been asked this so I guess I don't have rude friends. The one relative who asked me wanted a small, cheap, easy scarf and lives where it is cold. And is, now that I think of it, the rude member of the family!


See, I'm just the opposite. I wish family members WOULD request something in particular. I want to gift them, and I want it to be meaningful for them. I don't want to make socks for someone who would prefer a shawl.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a favorite handwarmer pattern that I love to knit so after giving a pair to everyone I know (okay, almost everyone) I experimented and made two small pair with sock yarn and asked my friend that I had given a regular pair to if they would fit 2 of her three small daughters. They did and the girls love wearing them to be like Mom so now I've knitting a slightly larger pair for the 6 year old daughter. I also knit and donate to our local Pregnancy Care Center for their layettes & gift shop--always appreciated!


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Teatime4granny said:


> I'm sure I mentioned this before, but... We have a Tradition in our family, homemade.
> It started while stationed in England, My girls, DH and myself was to make 1 gift for everyone in the household. That is what we opened on Christmas Eve. It was such a big hit. Now we are a little different. DH & I do not really need anything, if we want it we buy it. So we told the kids to make something for us. It could even be as simple as taking pictures and making a collage. Here again it is a huge success. DD #1 dried herbs, and made cute drawings on the lids of the plastic containers, DD#2 made hand creams and lip balms this last Christmas. I usually knit something, or Embroider something (I have a commercial embroidery machine). For the girls this last year I took some cloth napkins, digitized up a coffee logo for one that had Susan's Place. For the other I digitized up their ranch brand on the head of a bovine skull. Along with some knitted items.


I love this idea! I'm going to propose it to our family.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Some people just don't get it. I knitted a 30" doily, 20, and 2 8" for church and a few people asked low long to make them (months for the big ones, i don't knit full time LOL) and then if I sell them. I asked who would pay for that time? Puzzled look. 

Then there are the church fair goers who want to quibble over the cost of a hand crocheted snowflake, stiffened and glittered, at $3, all to benefit the church. Good grief! You paid that much for the fancy coffee on the way here! Don't miss that at all. I'd rather see them use the doilies and appreciate them than try to sell stuff.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

romagica said:


> Just curious ... what is the distinction between knitting for pleasure and giving to charity vs. knitting for pleasure and giving to a friend?


That was my question also. It brings me great pleasure to knit for others especially if I made something for them and they enjoyed it so much that they come back and ask if I could knit them another. Charity comes in many shapes and sizes. Just my opinion.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I am very fortunate that family/friends ask for and appreciate my handmade items.

I sell some of my knitted items on etsy. No, I don't receive an amount commensurate with time and yarn cost, but that's not an issue for me. I enjoy knitting, but there are only so many items to make for family/friends/self. All of the items on etsy are made from my stash, so in my mind it is "free" yarn.

I also knit for charity, my way of giving back. Most of my charity donations are as auction items at fundraisers. Don't know about the rest of the country, but in Texas it is very common for a local bar, icehouse, VFW, etc. to have fundraisers when one of their members has medical issues and needs a little financial hand. Donating to these events directly impacts friends or their families.

This is all a long way of saying I knit for my enjoyment. I'm intelligent enough to know who will or will not appreciate the handmade item. I don't get my knickers in a twist if others don't appreciate time/effort that goes into my work.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

romagica said:


> I had a woman on the bus who wanted me to hand her the baby blanket I was working on so she could show me how fast she knits. LOL


I can't imagine the arrogance!!


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Dlclose said:


> I can't imagine the arrogance!!


LOL ~ I think it was more ignorance than arrogance.


----------



## loveinyarn (May 2, 2015)

I really benefited from my own generosity!

Here's what happened -- my mom has to sit a lot (health issues) so I when I revived my knitting last fall, I thought she'd like a nice warm Christmas alpaca hat for the cold Northern winter.

When she thanked me for it, she confessed it was really her legs that got cold, which I took to be a hint that she wanted a throw. So I jumped on buying some lovely organic alpaca for a block-a-month knit group at my LYS, and bought their book (very pricey because it included the small monthly fees). 

Turned out when I talked to her more, she didn't want me to knit her anything at all! I didn't fess up that I was planning "her" afghan.

Turned out that you have to buy your yarn at the LYS to be in the group, so I was turned out of it :-( !

But it turned out that I was falling in love with the WoolyThoughts illusion afghans, and then realized -- I could make one of them instead!

So I will have the afghan I pictured with this lovely yarn I love, in a pattern I love! I wouldn't have gone for it if it were for myself. I am stuck with a pricey book, but I have learned from studying it. Well, it will take awhile but I am the beneficiary of my beneficence!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

romagica said:


> LOL ~ I think it was more ignorance than arrogance.


I'm really wanting to now how you responded to the lady who wanted you to hand your project over so she could demonstrate her speedy knitting. I think my mouth would fall open and my arms would wrap around my project until she was out of sight.....


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> I'm really wanting to now how you responded to the lady who wanted you to hand your project over so she could demonstrate her speedy knitting. I think my mouth would fall open and my arms would wrap around my project until she was out of sight.....


I think I just looked at her and said, "Oh, not on this." I'm sure she didn't mean to cause any offense. She was just charmed by me knitting on the bus, and it brought her back to her own joy in the hobby.

Frankly, I'm a little surprised I haven't seen more people bring their needlework on the bus, as I do it every single day, and many people comment (all positive). I feel like it's a much more productive hobby than Facebook or solitaire.


----------



## loveinyarn (May 2, 2015)

romagica said:


> Frankly, I'm a little surprised I haven't seen more people bring their needlework on the bus, as I do it every single day, and many people comment (all positive). I feel like it's a much more productive hobby than Facebook or solitaire.


I used to spend too much time on various computer things but now with reviving my knitting, they are so uninteresting! There are so many sides to knitting, like playing with the ideas of what to knit, just for starters.


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

I made(hand knitted) a very special baby jacket for my great granddaughter with some very nice yarn, not cheap. A neighbour admired it and asked if I could make another for her. Yes, I made it and asked her for £10.00, which only partly covered the cost of the yarn, and did not cover the cost of the buttons, and of course, nothing for my time. To come to the point she paid up but was not happy about the cost. We never learn - do we?


----------



## loveinyarn (May 2, 2015)

shirleyrothery said:


> I made(hand knitted) a very special baby jacket for my great granddaughter with some very nice yarn, not cheap. A neighbour admired it and asked if I could make another for her. Yes, I made it and asked her for £10.00, which only partly covered the cost of the yarn, and did not cover the cost of the buttons, and of course, nothing for my time. To come to the point she paid up but was not happy about the cost. We never learn - do we?


Something like that happened to me when a friend wanted a hat like mine and I asked her to pay for the (pricey) yarn. I could tell she wasn't happy about paying.

After contemplating everything, what made me happy was to make her the hat and give it to her for a Christmas present. To ease the awkwardness from having asked her to pay for the yarn, I mailed it so she'd get it Christmas Eve, and she was really touched.

Now I never ask for the cost of the yarn. One friend could easily pay for it but if I told her how much it cost, I feel certain she would balk at the whole thing. If I am making something for someone, I want it all to be fun and a gift. Now, if I'm unwilling to pay for the yarn, I won't make the gift.


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

JoRae said:


> That is so true. I do make and give blankets for babies. I love to make them. I hope they are appreciated and used. Many times they are but I have seen many lovely hand made blankets in the thrift shops some in unused state. Sad.


I very often give my hand knits to a thrift shop run by our church. Another form of "charity knitting"..


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

it's like anything in life - if people have to pay, they will appreciate it and they are more willing to pay for junk than quality


----------



## loveinyarn (May 2, 2015)

I saw a woman downtown yesterday who was homeless but she had a lovely hand-knit hat on! These good deeds have good results.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Excellent! I know we never hear where our donations go but this shows us that they are appreciated!


loveinyarn said:


> I saw a woman downtown yesterday who was homeless but she had a lovely hand-knit hat on! These good deeds have good results.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

I admit that although I do enjoy knitting I am disappointed if a "fuss" of some kind isn't made when I present the item. One time I spent a lot of time and effort on a baby blanket for a shower with an intricate pattern (no tv watchin' and you better use markers Honey!!!!) and very little comment was made by the recipient. Her grandmother commented "good work" which helped but I was disappointed. 
When i hand knit an item, it feels like I'm almost giving up a body part, especially if it has taken hours or longer! I spent months of every spare minute I had making an afghan for my daughter for Christmas last year and I think she knew what went into it and was really thrilled. That made me very happy! 
Ok. I admit that I am in it for the praise as well as the joy of making it. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## MOPREZ (May 12, 2015)

I don't sleep on airplanes so I get a lot of knitting done. A rather large, elderly man coming down the aisle stopped and stared at me and, in a very snide voice, said, " It's so nice to see a woman doing womanly things!." I wished I could have thought of something clever to say back but I was too flabbergasted by his tone. Any suggestions if it happens again?


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

MOPREZ said:


> I don't sleep on airplanes so I get a lot of knitting done. A rather large, elderly man coming down the aisle stopped and stared at me and, in a very snide voice, said, " It's so nice to see a woman doing womanly things!." I wished I could have thought of something clever to say back but I was too flabbergasted by his tone. Any suggestions if it happens again?


Often the best response is silence.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

circak said:


> I admit that although I do enjoy knitting I am disappointed if a "fuss" of some kind isn't made when I present the item. One time I spent a lot of time and effort on a baby blanket for a shower with an intricate pattern (no tv watchin' and you better use markers Honey!!!!) and very little comment was made by the recipient. Her grandmother commented "good work" which helped but I was disappointed.
> When i hand knit an item, it feels like I'm almost giving up a body part, especially if it has taken hours or longer! I spent months of every spare minute I had making an afghan for my daughter for Christmas last year and I think she knew what went into it and was really thrilled. That made me very happy!
> Ok. I admit that I am in it for the praise as well as the joy of making it. Thanks for reading this.


I understand. I knitted a hole in my finger finishing a castle baby blanket on time for my friend's daughter's baby shower. It was appreciated, but there were no "oooo ahhh" moments. I had hoped for more fuss, but I totally recognize it was overwhelming for mommy having so many people there, etc.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

MOPREZ said:


> I don't sleep on airplanes so I get a lot of knitting done. A rather large, elderly man coming down the aisle stopped and stared at me and, in a very snide voice, said, " It's so nice to see a woman doing womanly things!." I wished I could have thought of something clever to say back but I was too flabbergasted by his tone. Any suggestions if it happens again?


Off the top, I wonder if I would have smiled and said yes...but not pregnant and barefoot. People are funny, aren't they?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

romagica said:


> I had a woman on the bus who wanted me to hand her the baby blanket I was working on so she could show me how fast she knits. LOL


I actually thought that was funny. Not sure what I would have said but from the reading of it, it's cute. Yes...people are funny. Makes you wonder if she thought you were slow?


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Cdambro said:


> I actually thought that was funny. Not sure what I would have said but from the reading of it, it's cute. Yes...people are funny. Makes you wonder if she thought you were slow?


I just got the impression she hadn't knitted in a while and watching me made her miss it. And, just for the record, I am kind of slow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

FrannyGrace said:


> I have a favorite handwarmer pattern that I love to knit so after giving a pair to everyone I know (okay, almost everyone) I experimented and made two small pair with sock yarn and asked my friend that I had given a regular pair to if they would fit 2 of her three small daughters. They did and the girls love wearing them to be like Mom so now I've knitting a slightly larger pair for the 6 year old daughter. I also knit and donate to our local Pregnancy Care Center for their layettes & gift shop--always appreciated!


Is this pattern available on Ravelry or elsewhere? This sounds like something my family might like.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, we knit and gift for the joy.


----------



## taiyaki (Feb 1, 2015)

OMG....it takes all kinds!
reply to romagica


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

taiyaki said:


> OMG....it takes all kinds!
> reply to romagica


 :lol:


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

LOVE THIS!!!  


MostlySocks said:


> As a handspinner, I have made some special items from my own dog's hair and did a full sweater about which several people raved and asked a million questions. Knowing I do commission work, someone asked how much it would cost and how long it would take to make her one. I told her a year or two for her to collect the hair, a year for me to spin it and another 6 months for me to knit it. The cost would be about $400. I added that I also do them for free. She smiled broadly and asked the plan. I told her it wouldn't take me nearly so long that way. All she had to do was show up at my house and I would clean the fiber, spin, knit and block the final item all the time that she was cleaning my house, weeding the garden, canning tomatoes, pruning fruit trees, running errands and mucking out the barn. Funny, she never contacted me.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

romagica said:


> My husband calls the socks I make his "$1000 socks," because if you take my hourly wage at work times the hours it takes to make a pair of socks = $1000.
> 
> He was also quite impressed when my brother told him there are as many stitches in a pair of socks as in a man's sweater.
> 
> I'm very fortunate in that my main recipient is a great fan.


Did you post photos of your wedding? Did I miss them?


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

MostlySocks said:


> Here is something that I have done with special gifts on which I do not put a price. I do a write-up about the item giving a description of details that a non-crafting person would not realize. For example, on a wedding gift rug, I gave the amount of warp used, how long it took to warp the loom, how long it took to cut the fabric, and the yardage. For knitted items I include the number of skeins and any special details about the yarn (especially if homespun). If the item needs special care, I include the labels from the yarns. And then, there's a final tally of my hours. I sew a label onto the item using my embroidery machine and put the occasion for which it was made, date, and a made by name. The recipient better understands that it was made with lots of time and care and they have always sent a very special thank-you (not just a quick email). I wove the aisle runner for my daughter's wedding (took me a year) which I later cut into a table runner, curtain, placemats and hot pads. All are still in use 25 years later on special occasions. My daughter was so touched with the effort that the wedding program had a message included that the aisle runner was woven by the mother of the bride. She even displayed it across the front of the hall at the reception so people could see it up close and personal. It meant the World to me and the curtain remains in my bedroom where it greets me every morning. Another message to follow.


I think that this is a perfect idea. I used to do something similar when I gave gifts of wine glasses that I had handpainted. Not only does it explain exactly what has gone into the creation of the item, but it lets the recipient know how valuable it is--and how much effort you put into that special gift, especially for him/her.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Artbarn said:


> Did you post photos of your wedding? Did I miss them?


My photographer hasn't given them to me yet. I will definitely share when she does!

Thank you for asking. <3


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

romagica said:


> My photographer hasn't given them to me yet. I will definitely share when she does!
> 
> Thank you for asking. <3


  I'll be looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## JeanJean (Jun 27, 2013)

My friend sold a pair of wool sox she had knit.When I saw them, I asked if she was making them for other people. She said, No, but I'll teach you how to knit. I agreed right then. And sox was my choice to learn on. I'm into my third year of knitting, and enjoy it so much. I also thank all you great friends for your kindness and advice. I have learned so much from you all.


----------



## AZcentral (Oct 29, 2011)

it's a hobby...and they never get paid in full. And don't despair, every handmade blanket I find in a thrift store gets purchased by me and given to a shelter. They are very much appreciated.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Agreed!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

disgo said:


> They have never or ever will be compensated for their time....
> It is exactly why I never ventured into hand made laces that take much more than anything knit....


I am always amazed a how cheaply brand new tatted (shuttle lace) items are sold. I also tatt and it is definitely much more time consuming than knitting. Yet a table mat about 14 x 11" is sold for under $20Au. I realise that the ladies in the sweat shops who make them work much faster than I do, but still.... :? :? :?


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

justinjared said:


> ... I don't take orders to sell and I give what I make to whom I like!


Me either.
One time I gave a crocheted gift to the SIL of a man I know. He then asked me if I would knit/crochet to order. He seemed quite offended when I said that I didn't work to order...
I prefer to make what I like in yarn and colours I like and give gifts to people who hopefully will like and use them. I also do lots of stuff for charity.


----------



## loveinyarn (May 2, 2015)

JeanJean said:


> My friend sold a pair of wool sox she had knit.When I saw them, I asked if she was making them for other people. She said, No, but I'll teach you how to knit. I agreed right then....


I may quote you! I love this.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

shirleyrothery said:


> I made(hand knitted) a very special baby jacket for my great granddaughter with some very nice yarn, not cheap. A neighbour admired it and asked if I could make another for her. Yes, I made it and asked her for £10.00, which only partly covered the cost of the yarn, and did not cover the cost of the buttons, and of course, nothing for my time. To come to the point she paid up but was not happy about the cost. We never learn - do we?


This happened to me once also. The lady in question looked at me as though I was robbing her. IF I ever knit something by request again, I will provide proof of the cost of the materials and then add a bit for my time on top. Then, surely, they will realise that I am not trying to rob them!? :? :? :?


----------



## MostlySocks (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm not quite so polite. I probably would have told that guy that he should do the manly thing and put down his coat for me to walk on like any courageous gentleman--and that he should do it while he was still wearing it. Stillettoes strategically placed along his spine might send a clear message about female things. Oh dear, I think that might have been a PMS response. LOL


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

peanutpatty said:


> Which is why I always say "no" when asked if I'll make something. Unless it's a friend, then I don't charge for my work.


 :thumbup:


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Several months ago I posted about a silver shrug I was going to knit for my granddaughter's graduation. Knit it with 3 strands of the skinniest metallic yarn, it was a nightmare - the stitches would jump off the needles if you looked at them funny! Needless to say, the bloody thing when finished, given the hours spent, is worth hundreds! My point is, I knit it because she asked me to, it turned out well and she's pleased with it - that's the value for me and the only reward I need. Would I do it again? Not for a million bucks!! I will post pics on graduation day.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

circak said:


> I admit that although I do enjoy knitting I am disappointed if a "fuss" of some kind isn't made when I present the item. One time I spent a lot of time and effort on a baby blanket for a shower with an intricate pattern (no tv watchin' and you better use markers Honey!!!!) and very little comment was made by the recipient. Her grandmother commented "good work" which helped but I was disappointed.
> When i hand knit an item, it feels like I'm almost giving up a body part, especially if it has taken hours or longer! I spent months of every spare minute I had making an afghan for my daughter for Christmas last year and I think she knew what went into it and was really thrilled. That made me very happy!
> Ok. I admit that I am in it for the praise as well as the joy of making it. Thanks for reading this.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

my husband and I went to the Olla Podrida (sic) in Dallas many years ago. The vendors are making their product right there. A lady was selling bobbin lace for $12 a yard. My husband said that was way too much to pay. We watched her fingers fly for a while and he said she should charge $20 and that wouldn't be near enough. So many times it is just ignorance of what goes into a handcrafted item. I feel its important to knit in public as often as we can so people can see what we do.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

MOPREZ said:


> I don't sleep on airplanes so I get a lot of knitting done. A rather large, elderly man coming down the aisle stopped and stared at me and, in a very snide voice, said, " It's so nice to see a woman doing womanly things!." I wished I could have thought of something clever to say back but I was too flabbergasted by his tone. Any suggestions if it happens again?


"Thanks, I learned from my dad."


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I knit for pleasure. I do some knitting for local fund raisers but most is for family and friends. Last winter a good friend asked me to knit her a hat, a slouchy beanie. She picked the pattern she liked and yarn out of my stash. She had trouble deciding between two color ways. I let her struggle, but then knit two hats, one in each color way, tucking one inside the other so she didn't realize it until she tried to put the hat on. She was over joyed and very appreciative. Two weeks later, she related the story of being complimented on one of her hats, and asked where she got it. The look on her face when she told me she was able to tell the person that it was knit specifically for her, was worth more than any amount of money I could ever get for a knit piece (even if you could get what hand knits are worth).


----------



## loveinyarn (May 2, 2015)

KateLyn11 said:


> I knit for pleasure.... She was over joyed and very appreciative. Two weeks later, she related the story of being complimented on one of her hats, and asked where she got it. The look on her face when she told me she was able to tell the person that it was knit specifically for her, was worth more than any amount of money I could ever get for a knit piece (even if you could get what hand knits are worth).


That is what it's all about for me -- doing something kind and useful and hopefully beautiful for someone I care about.

Oh -- and there's the personal part, the pleasure at many levels of creating and making something.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

I tell people that my things are not "home made"' they are CUSTOM made. They seem to appreciate them more.


----------



## MargaretEllen (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a very kind caring friend. When she travels abroad ie Africa her husband says she hasn't learned the art of bartering, saying 'Your not asking enough it's worth more than that give them more money Jon' Like a good husband he does as he's told.


----------



## MOPREZ (May 12, 2015)

Perfect!


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

KateLyn11 said:


> "Thanks, I learned from my dad."


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

Bebekka said:


> I was at the doctor the other day and I was knitting up the bear baby blankie, and the nurse said how babies just love them, and they're "expensive" -- so I asked how much she paid for one (and it was a dinky one) and she said, "$20."
> 
> This is why I don't give knitted gifts...so many times KPers have posted how it wasn't appreciated.
> 
> This baby bear blankie probably was made in a sweatshop for that price...I think people don't realize the time and the cost of the yarn that goes into making something.


I knitted lots of items for a Church sale and only managed to sell one item as people do not appreciate the time effort and money you put into making items and are not willing to pay for them so now I just donate them to the Church so they can be given to needy families instead


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

With all the overuse of "artisan " in production, bread, sandwich makers in sub shops, line cooks, you'd think more people would appreciate a real artisan.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

The only "big" commission I have ever undertaken was a one-piece cashmere jumper for a male friend. He is not small. The yarn he chose was a two-ply cashmere that I knitted double. He paid for the yarn, since I wasn't going to ask for payment for the work. 

When I'd finally given it to him, he gave me a ticket for a Champions' League game in Barcelona. Sadly, it was for my husband's team, not mine, but we both went and had three lovely days in Barcelona (apart from having to watch a football game I didn't really care about). So, in the end, that bloody jumper cost me a fortune, so I must have been clairvoyant when the label I made for it said "Never again".


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Interesting. A couple of years ago I made one of my special baby blankets as a present for an old friend so that she could give it to her first great-grandchild. I didn't take a penny for it because I wanted her to have something special for the new baby and she's hard up.

She recently told me that the blanket went to a charity shop as the couple wanted "all new" for the next baby. She was not amused by that foolishness. I told her to inform them that the same kind of knitted blanket had been in a charity auction and it ended up at over £600. It was far too late for them to scour the shop to buy it back. By the way I am NOT knitting anything for them again and she would NOT want me to anyway :-D


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I learned a long time ago about giving knitted gifts--No way, No how! Knitted a very elaborate aran for a friend (now X-friend). She put it in the washer after she was told NOT to do it. So long sweater--So long friend!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

romagica said:


> My husband calls the socks I make his "$1000 socks," because if you take my hourly wage at work times the hours it takes to make a pair of socks = $1000.
> 
> He was also quite impressed when my brother told him there are as many stitches in a pair of socks as in a man's sweater.
> 
> I'm very fortunate in that my main recipient is a great fan.


Yes and that you have a brother who is knowledgeable about knitting.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

romagica said:


> Just curious ... what is the distinction between knitting for pleasure and giving to charity vs. knitting for pleasure and giving to a friend?


I think the difference might be in the Knitter's level of expectation. When we know someone or knit something for a family member, we tend to have higher expectations of the item's effect on the recipient and we look to see it the item is properly appreciated and used. When I knit for charity or give my items to a stranger, I completely "bless and release." Might not be the same for everyone.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a lot of folk don't realize is when you are knitting something,big or small part of you goes with that work.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

I was making myself some handwarmers when I visited my sister. She loved them, so I finished them and gave them to her. She uses them at work and said her co-workers really liked them so I made both of them a pair. Did not hear back, but I sure enjoyed making them. Guess it's just my pleasure.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MOPREZ said:


> I don't sleep on airplanes so I get a lot of knitting done. A rather large, elderly man coming down the aisle stopped and stared at me and, in a very snide voice, said, " It's so nice to see a woman doing womanly things!." I wished I could have thought of something clever to say back but I was too flabbergasted by his tone. Any suggestions if it happens again?


Next time, inform him that the first knitters were men, so you're actually doing a manly thing ;~D. That is true and should set him back on his heels.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Next time, inform him that the first knitters were men, so you're actually doing a manly thing ;~D. That is true and should set him back on his heels.


 :thumbup:


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> What a lot of folk don't realize is when you are knitting something,big or small part of you goes with that work.


That is the same with any creative project. Artists are often frustrated by some attitudes when potential customer's balk at the prices of their paintings. I've heard, "I can get a scene like that, bigger and framed with colors to match my furniture, for a fraction of the price in Kohl's." Huh??? Often, those of us who paint, actually feel a bit of a pang when parting with a painting because, yes, a part of who we are is in it. So remind yourselves why you are creating these items, enjoy the process and don't let ignorant comments take that away from you.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I'm really wanting to now how you responded to the lady who wanted you to hand your project over so she could demonstrate her speedy knitting. I think my mouth would fall open and my arms would wrap around my project until she was out of sight.....


I know, right??!!!!! That's just weird. :roll: I would have liked to have been a fly on the wall....


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

romagica said:


> Just curious ... what is the distinction between knitting for pleasure and giving to charity vs. knitting for pleasure and giving to a friend?


Maybe no diff. As you said, both are "knitting for pleasure".


----------



## MostlySocks (Jul 31, 2014)

I tell folks I will make whatever they want for free--even the handspun dog-hair sweater I was wearing at one point that someone was admiring (and trying to pet). But, all I ask is an even exchange. They come to my house and start on the list of things they can do while I spin and knit: wash floors and windows, clean the barn, weed the garden, can my tomatoes, bathe and groom my Great Pyrenees, spring-clean the cupboards, shear the llamas, milk the goat, trim feet on goats and llamas and whatever else I line up. I remind them to pack a suitcase because their request could take a month. That seems to seal the deal. Funny thing--nobody has taken me up on it.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

MostlySocks said:


> I tell folks I will make whatever they want for free--even the handspun dog-hair sweater I was wearing at one point that someone was admiring (and trying to pet). But, all I ask is an even exchange. They come to my house and start on the list of things they can do while I spin and knit: wash floors and windows, clean the barn, weed the garden, can my tomatoes, bathe and groom my Great Pyrenees, spring-clean the cupboards, shear the llamas, milk the goat, trim feet on goats and llamas and whatever else I line up. I remind them to pack a suitcase because their request could take a month. That seems to seal the deal. Funny thing--nobody has taken me up on it.


That's the best answer I've heard yet. :sm09:


----------

